# nice places to eat a pieminister?



## breasticles (Apr 28, 2009)

im celebrating my 34th birthday next week. having dressed up as jesus* for my 33rd and had a fabulous cheese party for my 32nd, i have decided that 34 will be the Birthday of Pie. usually id have my pie in their shop or take one home, but the shop's a bit minimalist really isn't it. where would people recommend wrt a nice comfy pub that serves pieminister? i know about the pipe and slippers but i'm thinking central; i'm thinking possibly dancing after and stokes croft is a bit of a trek unless we decide to go out dancing on stokes croft, which is unlikely.

* i didn't really dress up as jesus for my 33rd birthday. i always joked i was going to but then when the occasion arose i kind of forgot and went for a thali instead, wearing a boring old frock and no beard or sandals.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 28, 2009)

Bristol Ram on Park St but beware they're pricey.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 28, 2009)

The raven in central bath does a good pieminister.  Good beer too.


----------



## geekpenguin (Apr 28, 2009)

The Ship on Lower Park Row - just up from Christmas Steps - does Pieministers. Got a good atmosphere (recently refurbished) and there's usually some sort of music event on of an evening.


----------



## Geri (Apr 28, 2009)

Any trendy yuppie place with leather sofas and minimalist decor will sell them, I expect.

Try the Prince of Wales on Gloucester Road. You'll have to wait about 1/2 hour to get served by some dozy eejit, and the toilets are minging though.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 28, 2009)

Spotted Cow!! 

In Southville. Big  big beer garden.


----------



## Geri (Apr 28, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Spotted Cow!!
> 
> In Southville. Big  big beer garden.



I knew that place would have them, and I've never even been there.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 28, 2009)

Pipe and slippers on Cheltenham road-also do cocktails and dancing


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 28, 2009)

Geri said:


> I knew that place would have them, and I've never even been there.



Yeah I know what you mean. And it's exactly like you said up there^^^ light projection pictures, big wooden tables and kitch wallpaper.

It is nice though and the beer garden is a suntrap.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 29, 2009)

Geri said:


> Any trendy yuppie place with leather sofas and minimalist decor will sell them, I expect.



Not a fan of the Tobacco Factory then


----------



## breasticles (Apr 29, 2009)

geekpenguin said:


> The Ship on Lower Park Row - just up from Christmas Steps - does Pieministers. Got a good atmosphere (recently refurbished) and there's usually some sort of music event on of an evening.



yay! good call. i know the ship, it's my sister's post- work pub of choice. up the hill from that weird nazi memoribilia shop, yeah? (who shops there, anyway? has anyone ever seen anyone inside it? so weird.)

thanks for all the other suggestions, all.


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 29, 2009)

I keep walking past and thinking how cool it would be to have a deactivated AK47 or a Bren Gun or something, but know full well it'd be nothing but trouble. Amazed they can still sell them when people are getting armed response units called on them for having BB guns and the like.


----------



## Geri (Apr 29, 2009)

breasticles said:


> up the hill from that weird nazi memoribilia shop, yeah? (who shops there, anyway? has anyone ever seen anyone inside it? so weird.)



I think my sister bought some stuff from there, it's war memorabilia, not just Nazi stuff.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 29, 2009)

breasticles said:


> yay! good call. i know the ship, it's my sister's post- work pub of choice. up the hill from that weird nazi memoribilia shop, yeah? (who shops there, anyway? has anyone ever seen anyone inside it? so weird.)



I went in there once with my son when he was about 6 just to look at the medals and stuff-did not realise it was a Nazi memorabilia shop till we went inside and -I can only describe it as a very weird vibe that made me want to leave, might have had something to do with the fact that I aint white!

But then again I also went for a sauna in a brothel -literally thinking they did saunas and massages-which they did , but not the kind that I wanted- hehe I was 18 and niaeve


----------



## geekpenguin (May 1, 2009)

breasticles said:


> yay! good call. i know the ship, it's my sister's post- work pub of choice. up the hill from that weird nazi memoribilia shop, yeah? (who shops there, anyway? has anyone ever seen anyone inside it? so weird.)
> 
> thanks for all the other suggestions, all.



You're welcome  It's our office's port of call (haha, geddit? sorry ) after work. I like the look of the "Open Mic" nights...

That shop is incredibly weird. Never been in but have walked past it lots. In fact, there's another similar shop down at the bottom of the hill just before the road above Christmas steps. Dunno why they're still even running.


----------



## big eejit (May 1, 2009)

I went to The Ship last night. First time in about 15 years I think. It was really nice, but we were about the only ones in there. Real shame that. Support your local pub! Get pissed today!

Looked like the war shop had closed down too.


----------

